# Nissan Gloria VG30DE 92' Heads



## Bainne (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey folks - Hoping to try and get a little bit of guidance from anyone who has had a similar issue

Just closing up some work on my Nissan Gloria 1992, replacing lifters (oh what fun)
It is an N/A model VG30DE

Anyways - purchased a VG30DE/DETT full gasket kit, but I have be informed that both the intake and exhaust gaskets will not fit.

Any direction as to what I should be looking for in terms of compatible gaskets? Between the J30 and 300ZX, both of which use the VG30DE motors, neither of them have what I am looking for. I haven't seen the issue personally, just taking it second hand.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

was the gloria fwd or rwd?
both the infiniti J30 and the 300Z were RWD.
The J30 MAXIMA is FWD and did not come with the VG30DE


----------

